# Toothpaste as training treat?



## Breanna (Jan 21, 2009)

I got Meepo some dog toothpaste, poultry flavored, so I could take care of his teeth. It turns out that he loves the stuff, he gets so excited that I decided to use it as a reward. So we'll go through our commands and I squeeze the tube a tiny bit so just a taste comes out and let him lick the tube as the treat. He is obsessed with it.

It's pretty convenient, of course, that he would like such a healthy and useful treat - I'm just wondering if there's anything I should be worried about? Is there a point where it's too much toothpaste? He doesn't generally get more than about a pea-sized amount, but can I use more of it?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, I have no idea, but I think I'm switching to chicken flavored toothpaste to make brushing teeth easier!
Gina


----------

